# VirtualBox can't start VM



## SIFE (Jun 3, 2010)

hi ,when i start VM from VB i get this msg :
Failed to start the virtual machine 55.

```
Unknown error creating VM (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND).
 ...detail
Result Code: 
NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
Component: 
Console
Interface: 
IConsole {6375231a-c17c-464b-92cb-ae9e128d71c3}
```
log from VM said :

```
...

00:00:03.216 rtldrNativeLoad: dlopen('/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VBoxREM32.so', RTLD_NOW | RTLD_LOCAL) failed: /usr/local/lib/virtualbox
/VBoxREM32.so: Undefined symbol "atan2l"
00:00:03.216 VMSetError: /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/VMM/VM.cpp(323) int VMR3Create(uint32_t, 
void (*)(VM*, void*, int, const char*, unsigned int, const char*, const char*, char*), void*, int (*)(VM*, void*), void*, VM**)
00:00:03.216 VMSetError: Unknown error creating VM
00:00:03.217 ERROR [COM]: aRC=NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) aIID={6375231a-c17c-464b-92cb-ae9e128d71c3} aComponent={Console} aText={Unknown 
error creating VM (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)} aWarning=false, preserve=false
00:00:03.397 Power up failed (vrc=VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND, rc=NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0X80004005))
```


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 3, 2010)

did you `# kldload vboxdrv` as root?


----------



## SIFE (Jun 4, 2010)

yes .


----------



## zeiz (Jun 4, 2010)

I had something like that after update/upgrade - forgot what exactly but the problem was gone after rebuilding vbox.


----------



## SIFE (Jun 4, 2010)

well ,i rebuild it many times but no hope .


----------



## SageRaven (Jun 8, 2010)

I just now ran into this with the 3.1.8 -> 3.2.2 upgrade.  I kldunload'ed all 3 "vbox" modules and loaded them back in and was able to restart my VMs without issue.


----------



## SIFE (Jun 15, 2010)

i did all what did you suggest but no chance to start it ,even i upgrade to 8.1-PRELEASE .


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 15, 2010)

Is the error still the same (Undefined symbol "atan2l")?
What does this show:`# ls /lib/libm.*`
`# ldd /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VBoxREM32.so`
What version of FreeBSD did you have before 8.1-prerelease?
Did you rebuild virtualbox-ose-kmod after upgrading FreeBSD?


----------

